# Mouse just clicks randomly - Virus? and Fix?



## apple bottoma (May 22, 2012)

Hi,
this is the second time this happens now and im not sure why. last site i visited was beemp3, then i discovered it happened again. my mouse decides to click on its own, i cant right click, every say 3-4 seconds it just clicks, it makes using my mouse impossible as i cant type without the mouse moving the cursor, you could just imagine how hard it was typing this. 
im not sure if its a virus, is it easily fixable? help would really be appreciated.
Oh ill just add, the last time i got it, the only easy way was format and thats a mission!, lets patch it up tightly?

Thanks you.


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

My mouse sometimes seems to doubleclick random sometimes, instead of normal click. I'm pretty sure is the mouse though, a virus would have behaved way more violently..


----------



## apple bottoma (May 22, 2012)

it can't be the mouse, as I reinstalled windows the last time it happened and the mouse worked just fine after that. also it seems when my pc is booting up, these first 25seconds my mouse doesn't random click, its like something first loads then it starts with random clicking. I own a Microsoft Sidewinder mouse (if i got the name correct). I run avast antivirus.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well to rule out the mouse have you tried another one? does it do it in safemode?


----------



## apple bottoma (May 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the input..

i checked if my mouse works in safe mode and it works 'perfectly', as i said, the last time i reinstalled windows7, then it worked as good as the day i bought it, so i doubt it can be a mouse issue, i dont have another mouse to check it with, but i mean, if it works in safe mode then it cant be the mouse, can it?.
i also found that i cant right click, its strange. Thats why i asked if its a virus?

When my PC boots up, then the mouse works normal, i can click and right click, but 20 seconds later, everything goes bonkers and i cant right click as well.

ill run a full system scan on avast tomorrow before i head to work.

i updated the mouses software..

Any other advice you can give me?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Well it could be some program interfering with it. Goto run type msconfig then on service tab put a check mark next to hide all microsoft services then uncheck the rest on startup tab uncheck everything and save and exit restart computer. See if the mouse work fine.


----------

